# = Removing spray paint from boat



## abr45 (Oct 25, 2011)

I have whaler and has spray paint on transom. My question is can I use paint stripper on it ? ( clean strip or citrus strip) I know its spray paint but cant tell if its enamel or some other type.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

I've tried Ready-Strip, took multiple applications to get all the paint off a console,
but did the job without damaging the gel-coat. Wal-Mart had it.


----------



## abr45 (Oct 25, 2011)

Thanks Brett. I hope I don't have to sand off.


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

I've had good luck removing paint with Easy Off oven cleaner. Just be careful what you put it on and the time you leave it on. Worked like a champ on a previously painted cowling..


----------



## cal1320 (Jun 6, 2007)

Be careful with the Easy Off. It will remove anodizing from aluminum.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Depending on how old the paint is….Goof Off works real good.


----------

